# Visa waiver program to usa



## akmacca (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi there, if my questions have been answered before I apologise as I could not find the appropriate answers to them. 

I have searched high and low for the answers to these questions on various US Government websites and have twice rung the visa enquiry line (where you have to leave a $35 credit card imprint before you can talk to an officer) and on both of those occasions I received differing advice.

Here is the situation.

I arrived at LAX on under a Visa Waiver Program entry as an Australian citizen on 07 July 2009. I was granted a stay in the USA until 05 October 2009. The same day I flew to Vancouver.

I now live in British Columbia close to the USA border.

I am currently in Canada on a 6 month visa as a Commonwealth citizen.

Since arriving in Canada I have done a six day road trip through Washington State as well as a one day shopping visit across the border. In total I have been in the USA 8 days, the rest in Canada.

My quandry is that I have a return flight booked to Australia on 21 October and it departs Vancouver, but I have to connect at LAX. My visa will have expired by that time.

I intend to return to Australia to take care of some business there as well as hopefully applying for a E2 Tourist Visa to the USA.

I will then return to Canada, probably via LAX. 

I will visit the USA occasionally for short trips, shopping ect.

Can I now apply for another 90 days under the Visa Waiver Program from Canada before my current VWP expires on 05 October.

I am in my fifties have kids and family back in Australia, but for at least the foreseeable future my life will be in Canada.

Appreciate any help or feedback. Cheers!


----------

